# Warum ist mein 1.Treenode selektiert?



## tkloeber (5. Jun 2012)

Ich mache meine 1.Gehversuch mit RCP/SWT/JFace und habe Software übernommen, die ich weiterbearbeiten muss...
Ich habe nun ein Problem mit einem TreeViewer, der angelegt wird. Nach dem Starten des Views ist immer automatisch der 1.Knoten selektiert (was div. Sachen triggert).
Wie kommt das und was kann ich dagegen tun?
Im SelectionChangedListener des Treeviewers sehe ich folgenden Stack Trace, der mir aber nicht wirklich hilft:

```
Thread [main] (Suspended (breakpoint at line 74 in AbstractNavigationView$1))   
            AbstractNavigationView$1.selectionChanged(SelectionChangedEvent) line: 74   
            Viewer$2.run() line: 162    
            SafeRunner.run(ISafeRunnable) line: 37  
            Platform.run(ISafeRunnable) line: 880   
            JFaceUtil$1.run(ISafeRunnable) line: 48 
            SafeRunnable.run(ISafeRunnable) line: 175   
            TreeViewer(Viewer).fireSelectionChanged(SelectionChangedEvent) line: 160    
            TreeViewer(StructuredViewer).updateSelection(ISelection) line: 2062 
            TreeViewer(StructuredViewer).handleSelect(SelectionEvent) line: 1138    
            StructuredViewer$4.widgetSelected(SelectionEvent) line: 1168    
            OpenStrategy.fireSelectionEvent(SelectionEvent) line: 227   
            OpenStrategy.access$3(OpenStrategy, SelectionEvent) line: 221   
            OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(Event) line: 388 
            EventTable.sendEvent(Event) line: 84    
            Tree(Widget).sendEvent(Event) line: 1003    
            Display.runDeferredEvents() line: 3823  
            Display.readAndDispatch() line: 3422    
            Workbench.runEventLoop(Window$IExceptionHandler, Display) line: 2384    
            Workbench.runUI() line: 2348    
            Workbench.access$4(Workbench) line: 2200    
            Workbench$5.run() line: 495 
            Realm.runWithDefault(Realm, Runnable) line: 288 
            Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Display, WorkbenchAdvisor) line: 490    
            PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(Display, WorkbenchAdvisor) line: 149   
            Application.start(IApplicationContext) line: 59 
            EclipseAppHandle.run(Object) line: 193  
            EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(Object) line: 110 
            EclipseAppLauncher.start(Object) line: 79   
            EclipseStarter.run(Object) line: 386    
            EclipseStarter.run(String[], Runnable) line: 179    
            NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Method, Object, Object[]) line: not available [native method]  
            NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Object, Object[]) line: 39  
            DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Object, Object[]) line: 25  
            Method.invoke(Object, Object...) line: 585  
            Main.invokeFramework(String[], URL[]) line: 549 
            Main.basicRun(String[]) line: 504   
            Main.run(String[]) line: 1236   
            Main.main(String[]) line: 1212
```
Ich habe auch schon die gespeicherten Workspace settings gelöscht, das macht aber keinen Unterschied.

Any ideas, suggestions welcome...

Thomas


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2012)

Glaubst du echt ein 2ter Thread macht die Sache besser???
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/137167-1-tree-node-selektiert.html

Soviel zeit wie schon vergangen ist hättest du schon lange den Code kürzen können und das Problem einzudämmen. :autsch::autsch:


----------



## tkloeber (5. Jun 2012)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Glaubst du echt ein 2ter Thread macht die Sache besser???


ja, ich denk schon, da es sich wohl eher um ein RCP als um ein SWT Problem handelt, wenn ich mir so den Stack anschauen.
Das mit dem Kürzen schaffe ich nicht, da ich von RCP (noch) nicht viel Ahnung habe...


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2012)

tkloeber hat gesagt.:


> ja, ich denk schon, da es sich wohl eher um ein RCP als um ein SWT Problem handelt, wenn ich mir so den Stack anschauen.
> Das mit dem Kürzen schaffe ich nicht, da ich von RCP (noch) nicht viel Ahnung habe...



Dann halt dich ran kauf dir ein Buch und lern es über das Versuchen des Stacktrace ist nichts sagend :bahnhof: genauso wie dein Problem. 
Es ist ein SWT/JFace Problem und hat nichts mit RCP zu tun...


----------

